# Energy Drinks



## DVRP (Apr 29, 2010)

So i stopped drink energy drinks, and all pop ( only drink it when im drinking). And ive noticed not only do i go to bed at an appropriate time, but I also sleep better, and have alot more energy. After seeing this change in the first 2 weeks, im pretty sure im not going to touch one ever again. 

Has anyone else stopped drinking energy drinks and had the same effects?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yup, the reason I stopped was because they made my heart race after drinking them for a couple of days in a row. The only time I ever drink them is if I'm working and have a show after work. Kudos to you for stopping though, the caffeine is so addicting.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 29, 2010)

Those things are completely toxic.


----------



## Harry (Apr 30, 2010)

I honestly never understood the need for them in the first place.
I found just eating well provides you with good energy during the whole day, which to me is FAR superior than getting a short term boost (an hour or so) and then feeling lethargic and shitty afterwards.
I've had maybe 2 energy drinks in my entire life and I never felt there was any positive benefits about them at all.
I just stick to water and sports drinks (Powerade, Gatorade), I don't even really drink soda anymore. It just feels best that way


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 30, 2010)

They're good for counteracting lack of sleep, but I wouldn't use them more than once every couple of weeks at most. More often and it's just a really bad idea IMO. These days I just use black coffee or espresso when that need arises, generally 1-2 times a month.

Not drinking sugary shit like energy drinks, soda, and sports drinks is a good way to lose some weight, feel better, and save money. Water ftw.


----------



## NixerX (Apr 30, 2010)

My DR said that Energy drinks are a serious concern especially for the 15-25 crowd.

That said I gave up caffine 2 months ago...once in a while Ill grab a half caf soy latte but only when I need some wake up. I sleep so hard I dream of taking a piss because I have to go so bad when I wake up... thats some major nap time.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2010)

i developed heart palpitations and paranoia due to my mind running at a million miles a minute from drinking relentless, I now only drink it when I really need a boost and dont have another option


----------



## Nick1 (May 18, 2010)

Im a Sugar Free Red Bull drinker. I know its not the best thing to be drinking but I love the caffeine! I have this theory tho. I think caffeine lowers your body temp. I always feel really really cold after drinking some Red Bull. 

Im trying to cut back on my caffeine intake. Its been quite high for a while. Im trying to replace it with water.


----------



## Andii (May 18, 2010)

A kid from the high school up the road from me died of cardiac arrest at 17 years old because of drinking excessive amounts of energy drinks.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 18, 2010)

Andii said:


> A kid from the high school up the road from me died of cardiac arrest at 17 years old because of drinking excessive amounts of energy drinks.





Damn. This thing is banned in many countries... from what I've heard, France, Denmark, and Norway among them.

I never tried it myself, TBH. I do drink a lot a coffee when I'm at work, but not even half a litre in a morning seems to help when I seriously lack sleep


----------



## jymellis (May 18, 2010)

wow! i dont notice much 'energy" frpm energy drinks. i remember at the last GWAR show i went to i drank 4 monster 16 oz cans in about an hour (i dont drink alcohol)felt kinda sick to my stomach but no energy. then again i drink anywhere fron 2 to 4 pots of coffee a day lol.


----------



## metulkult (May 19, 2010)

I drink a lot of energy drinks, but to die at 17 of cardiac arrest from them is just insane.
although I do believe I've developed a caffeine addiction, as around 11 o clock, I'm really craving one, if I don't get one, I'm usually falling asleep in math class.


----------



## alex103188 (May 19, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Those things are completely toxic.



+1

I used to drink em in high school but since I've started eating healthier an apple will give me the same boost in the morning


----------



## Demiurge (May 20, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im a Sugar Free Red Bull drinker. I know its not the best thing to be drinking but I love the caffeine! I have this theory tho. I think caffeine lowers your body temp. I always feel really really cold after drinking some Red Bull.



I do sugar-free energy drinks. That way all the energy is from caffeine and not sugar and I find that there's less of a chance of a crash.

Oh, but I know it's bad for me... but falling asleep at work isn't good for me, either.


----------



## Origin (May 20, 2010)

I used to have one every other day or so when I was 17; quickly abandoned them when I started thinking about my health and realizing that they're pure, unforgivable shit. I just drink green tea all day, every day. I don't remember what it's like to be tired for no reason.


----------



## Malacoda (May 21, 2010)

I had one all the time, like every day, when I was 13. I'm now 17 and haven't had one in years. I think they stunted my growth.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (May 21, 2010)

This thread made me smash down a can of Mother


----------



## ittoa666 (May 22, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


>


----------



## ittoa666 (May 22, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>


----------



## Nick1 (May 23, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> I do sugar-free energy drinks. That way all the energy is from caffeine and not sugar and I find that there's less of a chance of a crash.
> 
> Oh, but I know it's bad for me... but falling asleep at work isn't good for me, either.



I still get the crash unless I drink a ton of water after drinking the Red Bull. Ive tried the Red Bull Energy Shots and those work well. They have the same amount of caffeine as the small 8.4 oz. cans do. (80mg). 


A few years back when I was trying out different energy drinks to find one that worked the best for me. I came across this one called Redline. Its a typical looking energy drink in an 8oz can. It says its pretty strong, so I should drink only a quarter of the can to start out. So I drank about a quarter. And in about 15 minutes I was throwing up, my heart was pounding, I got a massive headache and the most intense caffeine buzz ever! I figured it was only last a few hours.....5 hours later still feeling the same. 8 hours later still the same....24 hours later still the same. By now Im getting scared! I actually went to the ER and they said I had caffeine poisoning. They gave me a shot of valium and within about 10 minutes I was passed out! I felt like shit the next day. Kinda like a hangover. Not good! So now I just stick to Red Bull.


----------



## matty2fatty (May 23, 2010)

jymellis said:


> wow! i dont notice much 'energy" frpm energy drinks. i remember at the last GWAR show i went to i drank 4 monster 16 oz cans in about an hour (i dont drink alcohol)felt kinda sick to my stomach but no energy. then again i drink anywhere fron 2 to 4 pots of coffee a day lol.



pardon what? If I have any more than 2 of those in a day I'm jittery as old hell, you must really be used to caffeine (and sugar). I'd die with that intake

And, those powerthirst guys are from Halifax too, I've seen them do standup a few times, they're pretty funny


----------



## jymellis (May 23, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> pardon what? If I have any more than 2 of those in a day I'm jittery as old hell, you must really be used to caffeine (and sugar). I'd die with that intake
> 
> And, those powerthirst guys are from Halifax too, I've seen them do standup a few times, they're pretty funny


 
didnt give me any pep. gave me a stomach ache kinda. but nothing i couldnt get through for the pit


----------



## Andii (May 23, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> I actually went to the ER and they said I had caffeine poisoning. They gave me a shot of valium and within about 10 minutes I was passed out! I felt like shit the next day. Kinda like a hangover. Not good! So now I just stick to Red Bull.



It seems like you would quit after that.


----------



## Nick1 (May 23, 2010)

Andii said:


> It seems like you would quit after that.



Yeah but Im dumb.


----------



## R3D (May 23, 2010)

1 word..... kratindaeng 

the mother of all energy drinks


----------



## nhersom (May 26, 2010)

5 hour energy is all you need. if you want instant energy thats the way to go. Its amazing how good those things work.

i've found coffee to be way higher in caffeine then any energy drink. Also soda has the same amount of suger. Everything is bad for you these days anyway. So many preservatives and shit.


----------



## ddtonfire (May 26, 2010)

I'm an engineering student in college. I need them.


----------



## metulkult (May 28, 2010)

bcde010 said:


> cheap Cat clothes exporters in usa, wholesale Cat clothing wholesalers in uk, discount Cat outlet Importers,replica Cat polos Traders china,Cat cotton tshirts warehouse,Cat coats manufacturers,Cat jackets clearance lots credit card,originalCat shirts store no minimum,authentic Cat fleece distributors In Bulk,kids Cat factory canada, fake Cat rhinestone tees for less free shipping, outlet Cat hats,knock off Cat jeans for sale paypal,caps,high quality handbags,perfume,purses,bag ,hoodies,belts,dress,flip flops,Slippers,jewelry,bracelet,earring,necklace,scarf,shoes,boots,wallets,purse,Cat briefs,rings,sunglasses,bra,shorts,skirts,Cat sweaters, tank tops,Cat underwears, Cat swimwears.


 
what the fuck is this shit.


----------



## dynamitr (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Sepultorture (May 31, 2010)

metulkult said:


> what the fuck is this shit.



some stupid marketing bots, they get on boards and post advertisements to crap. don't respond to their threads or posts, won't get you anywhere


----------



## 777 (May 31, 2010)

I drink like 4-8 cups of tea a day, is this bad?


----------



## distortedtempo (May 31, 2010)

playing guitar charged with caffeine can be a fun experience if your jamming with some friends. Especially when having a late night jam session.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 1, 2010)

A few weeks ago I tried an Energy Drink (can't remember the name, "Energy now!" or something like that) to help me getting prepared for a test at university. I ended up raving to some random techno (I hate techno!!!!) and seeing everything in slow motion 
Pretty creepy. Stopped drinking anything except redbull (not on a regular basis, maybe once a month)


----------



## Samer (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to drink one sugarfree redbull a day to help me concentrate (fight my A.D.D) LOL / give me a boost to get things done. I stopped recently and just got some A.D.D meds that help me focus, but i wouldn't say that energy drink are necessarily bad for you, as long as you don't abuse them. 

I remember back when i was working for an e retailer and had to pull a 48 hour shift i had one of these:

Spike Energy Drink Review - Energy Drink Ratings and Reviews

It kept me awake for the entire two days (after throwing up twice when i finished chugging it).


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 3, 2010)

Caffeine just prevents you from sleeping. I'm not sure why everyone equates it to energy. You need nutrients and vitamins to give you energy and an awake feeling. It may make you feel as though you have more energy, but it's a symptomatic solution. You're really just over-stressing your body.

If any energy drink isn't terrible for you, it'd be 5 hour energy, because it's basically an overdose of Vitamins B6, B12 and Niacin. I never get a hangover after drinking if I take a 5 hour during it.

If you really have trouble with being tired, and I know it's cliche, eat a decent breakfast. You'd be amazed at how much a slice of toast, milk and an apple can do for your energy levels.


----------



## helly (Jun 3, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> A few years back when I was trying out different energy drinks to find one that worked the best for me. I came across this one called Redline. Its a typical looking energy drink in an 8oz can. It says its pretty strong, so I should drink only a quarter of the can to start out. So I drank about a quarter. And in about 15 minutes I was throwing up, my heart was pounding, I got a massive headache and the most intense caffeine buzz ever! I figured it was only last a few hours.....5 hours later still feeling the same. 8 hours later still the same....24 hours later still the same. By now Im getting scared! I actually went to the ER and they said I had caffeine poisoning. They gave me a shot of valium and within about 10 minutes I was passed out! I felt like shit the next day. Kinda like a hangover. Not good! So now I just stick to Red Bull.



That's odd, heh. I never get crashes, and I can chug a whole Redline and not get much more out of it than a Monster or an Amp or whatever. Granted I drink an energy drink or three every week, which probably has an effect on that.

Worst I've done is chug a whole Endorush (the thing's got wild ass warnings on it, 4 servings per bottle and the works). I felt like I'd gone swimming in a pool full of cocaine, but no Caffeine poisoning or anything.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 4, 2010)

helly said:


> That's odd, heh. I never get crashes, and I can chug a whole Redline and not get much more out of it than a Monster or an Amp or whatever. Granted I drink an energy drink or three every week, which probably has an effect on that.
> 
> Worst I've done is chug a whole Endorush (the thing's got wild ass warnings on it, 4 servings per bottle and the works). I felt like I'd gone swimming in a pool full of cocaine, but no Caffeine poisoning or anything.



Well everyones different.


----------



## sunbasket (Jun 8, 2010)

Tiger said:


> Those things are completely toxic.



+1. I've never really found they do anything for me, and they're expensive as all hell. Carbonation... sugar... packed with all types of shit... To me, energy drinks are like soda + steroids. 

Hydrate yourself with pure water! Honestly, a lot like 10 glasses a day. Admittedly I drink quite a bit of coffee too. But make up for it with pure water. If you find yourself peeing a lot (and peeing out all your vitamins and minerals), have like a bagel or a piece of bread along with it.

Lol btw... this thread has gotten super funny with FRESH POTS and the BRAWNDO ads.... you guys


----------



## Jason (Jun 8, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im a Sugar Free Red Bull drinker. I know its not the best thing to be drinking but I love the caffeine! I have this theory tho. I think caffeine lowers your body temp. I always feel really really cold after drinking some Red Bull.



No,Actually it would raise it.




A few years back when I was trying out different energy drinks to find one that worked the best for me. I came across this one called Redline. Its a typical looking energy drink in an 8oz can. It says its pretty strong, so I should drink only a quarter of the can to start out. So I drank about a quarter. And in about 15 minutes I was throwing up, my heart was pounding, I got a massive headache and the most intense caffeine buzz ever! I figured it was only last a few hours.....5 hours later still feeling the same. 8 hours later still the same....24 hours later still the same. By now Im getting scared! I actually went to the ER and they said I had caffeine poisoning. They gave me a shot of valium and within about 10 minutes I was passed out! I felt like shit the next day. Kinda like a hangover. Not good! So now I just stick to Red Bull.[/QUOTE]

Redline did nothing for me 



Nick1 said:


> Yeah but Im dumb.



Very. 



Samer said:


> I used to drink one sugarfree redbull a day to help me concentrate (fight my A.D.D) LOL / give me a boost to get things done. I stopped recently and just got some A.D.D meds that help me focus, but i wouldn't say that energy drink are necessarily bad for you, as long as you don't abuse them.
> 
> I remember back when i was working for an e retailer and had to pull a 48 hour shift i had one of these:
> 
> ...



Spikes are a lil stronger but know people who chug em 



helly said:


> That's odd, heh. I never get crashes, and I can chug a whole Redline and not get much more out of it than a Monster or an Amp or whatever. Granted I drink an energy drink or three every week, which probably has an effect on that.
> 
> Worst I've done is chug a whole Endorush (the thing's got wild ass warnings on it, 4 servings per bottle and the works). I felt like I'd gone swimming in a pool full of cocaine, but no Caffeine poisoning or anything.



Enorush are wicked expensive.


----------



## helly (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, Endorush are definitely super expensive, but they're marketed as a workout supplement more than an energy drink, and they definitely work wonders for that.


----------



## Origin (Jun 9, 2010)

777 said:


> I drink like 4-8 cups of tea a day, is this bad?



I sure hope not, I go from 5-12.  Green only though, though at work I have access to more on break so I go a little nuts with Earl Grey and Lemon...christ I'm lame.  But it's so GODDAMN good.


----------



## Nick1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jason said:


> No,Actually it would raise it.



Ok well that makes sense.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck energy drinks just get you a fat sack of Meth!


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 15, 2010)

Samer said:


> I used to drink one sugarfree redbull a day to help me concentrate (fight my A.D.D) LOL / give me a boost to get things done. I stopped recently and just got some A.D.D meds that help me focus, but i wouldn't say that energy drink are necessarily bad for you, as long as you don't abuse them.
> 
> I remember back when i was working for an e retailer and had to pull a 48 hour shift i had one of these:
> 
> ...



oh boy! i love spikes. never puked or stayed up for 2 days but the first time i drank one i had a med black coffee first. got a nice head rush real quick and experienced the most energy ive ever had in my entire life. now when i have one (once in awhile) i just drink half and sip on the rest until im off of work.


----------

